# Help Setting up nano tank



## ale36 (26 Nov 2012)

Hello,

After being introduce to this forum by another member at Aquatics Live 2012, I have decide to have a go at a Nano planted tank, bearing in mind that i have never set up a planted tank before I i'm not sure whether a Nono tank is a good start or not but i like a challenge.

I Have an empty Clearseal tank with internal measurement of L345 x W195 x H200 i have calculated this to be about 13L, i have purchased a 2kg of Fluval Shrimp Stratum Substrate to use with this thank along with a piece of bog wood and a lava rock, the decition im trying to make is whether to go with a DIY lighting using 3 x 1w white LEDs' (which i have available) but would i need other colours such as red,green and blue to make it pleasant to the eye the White LED have a colour temp from 6000k to 7000k or if some one could recomned me a diferent lighting to use with this, i have also looked into the arcadia pods but im not sure if these are suitable enough for a nano planted tank.

I also have a Power Bio 200 filter that i'm planning on using with this tank. Would this be ok if i was to keep only Cherry Shrimps?

i have not yet worked out if I want it to be High tech or not. what would be the best way to go about this sort of set-up?
Finally what plants would be suitable for this set-up?

Thank in advance and sorry if it is a lot to ask, i have spent some time looking around the net for information but its all still quite new to me


----------



## LancsRick (26 Nov 2012)

On a tank that size I wouldn't go high tech until you've got some understanding and practice - as a rule of thumb, the smaller the tank the harder they are to keep stable, so keep it low tech until you're confident.

The colour of a light is irrelevant to the plants, and in terms of what is pleasing to the eye, that's your preference. Some people like quite harsh lighting, others prefer softer. Just try and see.

That filter is fine, although if it performs as stated on paper you might find it a bit too powerful. If that's the case, just pack it more tightly with filter media to slow down the flow a bit. You will also benefit from using either fine sponges, or a fine mesh over the intakes so you don't suck in any baby shrimps.

That's quite a shallow tank so you could either go for short plants (mosses, stauro repens, anubia var nana, eleocharis acicularis sp. mini etc), or some larger plants and grow them partially emersed. Your call!

Hope that helps!


----------



## ale36 (26 Nov 2012)

Thank you didn't expect such a quick reply. 
I'll be putting an old pair of my sisters tights over the grill of the filter .
I do like the idea of partially emerged plants I think it would look really good. Are there any that flower? Also would I need the light higher for this?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Nov 2012)

google wabi kusa


----------



## ale36 (26 Nov 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> google wabi kusa



nice but i was looking for something i could keep shrimps, it looks like this only has very shallow water?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Nov 2012)

oh ok.. yeah you wouldnt want to keep shrimp in a wabi-kusa lol sorry didnt realise thats what you wanted to do!


----------



## ale36 (28 Nov 2012)

Any idea on lighting for this thank?
also will does a low tech set-up need dosing with EI? if so is this safe for shrimps?


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Nov 2012)

Yes ei dosing is fine with shrimp


----------



## ale36 (2 Dec 2012)

I want to get this started but I have no idea on what sort of lighting to go for. Any inputs?


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Dec 2012)

A PL light (e.g. Arcpod) will be plenty. I've got a 13w over my 30l nano. If you're adding co2 it actually lowers the light compensation point of plants, meaning you can use even less light. If you want to try LEDs check out the setup in this journal http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=22645


----------



## ale36 (5 Dec 2012)

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> A PL light (e.g. Arcpod) will be plenty. I've got a 13w over my 30l nano. If you're adding co2 it actually lowers the light compensation point of plants, meaning you can use even less light. If you want to try LEDs check out the setup in this journal http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=22645



Thank you so a Arcpod be suficient for this size thank, is the 11w one ok or would it be overkill?
sould i go with 9w or 11w for low tech EI dosing?


----------



## ale36 (9 Dec 2012)

9w or 11w?


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Dec 2012)

No idea sorry. I've just double checked and mine is only 11w but I'm only growing crypts, java fern and hydro japan. Id be tempted to go for the 11w as you can always raise it up or add some liquid carbon to compensate.


----------



## ale36 (9 Dec 2012)

Just what i thought i just needed some one To say the same


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Dec 2012)

In a nano you can use very low light and grow what you want as long as the flow and distribution is good. Nano tanks ime don't need loads of light or you just end up in algae heaven.

Here's my new journal with some low light LEDs 

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=24566

Ps an arc pod would be fine, the colour of the bulbs always puts me off though, they're way to pink for my eyes an brain!


----------



## ale36 (10 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> In a nano you can use very low light and grow what you want as long as the flow and distribution is good. Nano tanks ime don't need loads of light or you just end up in algae heaven.
> 
> Here's my new journal with some low light LEDs
> 
> ...



Would the light you used be suitable for my tank? the reason i'm asking is because the light seems to flood your tank evenly because its a cube and the light is also square, mine is more of a rectangle tank


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

what size is your tank buddy?


----------



## ale36 (10 Dec 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> what size is your tank buddy?


L350 x W200 x H200


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

ok so quite a shallow tank. I think its definitely going for a low wattage light then. lok on www.tankscape.co.uk they got some great stuff. I wouldn't get anything bigger than 11w IMO


----------



## ale36 (10 Dec 2012)

i quite like this one http://www.tankscape.co.uk/lighting-/le ... ging-Light

do you think it would work? do i just bite the bullet and get it?


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

bit the bulet mate, you can test it for me asim thinking of getting the 450mm unit for my cube. its a nice design. would be good to test.


----------



## ale36 (10 Dec 2012)

added to my cart but quickly before i check out what sort of ferts should i be using dry salts or liquid such as TROPICA PLANT GROWTH PREMIUM FERTILISER? also if i use easy life easycarbo do i still need a CO2 Drop Checker?


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Dec 2012)

You dont need a drop checker for easy carbo. Buy dry ferts and make you own mix its 1000x cheaper


----------



## ale36 (10 Dec 2012)

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> You dont need a drop checker for easy carbo. Buy dry ferts and make you own mix its 1000x cheaper


can you give me a shoping list?


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

type into ebay - 'lush fertilizer' then go for the LUSH MAX MIX this is everything you need  about 5 quid i think


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Dec 2012)

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html

More expensive than 1 bottle of tpn+ but it makes alot of bottles if that makes sense.


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Dec 2012)

u get the 2 dosing bottles too!


----------



## ale36 (11 Dec 2012)

humm i just realised how much this will cost initally i think i wont actually start it until after Christmas, but the shopping list is ready


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Dec 2012)

if this is your only tank just start simply with tropica ferts, as the tank is small they will last a while.  Then consider dry ferts later...


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Dec 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> type into ebay - 'lush fertilizer' then go for the LUSH MAX MIX this is everything you need  about 5 quid i think


What happened to this idea Mate? It will last u about 2-3 months?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ale36 (12 Dec 2012)

jack-rythm said:
			
		

> jack-rythm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
have you used it before? do you just dilute the whole thing in a litre of water?


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Dec 2012)

Yeah I have used this for a year. its great stuff. I would advise you boil a litre of water and then leave to cool down, just to clean it further. then mix with the powder. I use a empty washed out milk bottle and then use the lid to dose


----------



## ale36 (24 Dec 2012)

jack-rythm said:


> Yeah I have used this for a year. its great stuff. I would advise you boil a litre of water and then leave to cool down, just to clean it further. then mix with the powder. I use a empty washed out milk bottle and then use the lid to dose


with this i still need to dose EasyCarbo right? don't want to sound stupid just making sure.

I Also bought the LED light and it has arrived, a little disappointed that the plug is an US plug and have to use a US to UK plug, the transformer works in both 110v & 220v 50-60Hz so no problem in using the adaptor just makes it a lot more chunkier and makes your sockets look a little messy, also not sure on the colour spectrum i put it over my beta tank and my red betas looked dark, it has 6 blue led that are constantly on (there is only and on/off switch) so thinking i might need to do some mod to it and replace 3 out of the 6 blue led's for some red ones


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Dec 2012)

Sorry to hear the light units not as good as you hoped mate! thats a shame! I guess these things come down to preference.. I dont think your plants on the other hand will suffer from having less light. How is the light distributed? is the whole tank covered?

As for your liquid co2, you can still dose if you see signs of deficiency, but on the whole the NPK should be enough. If your plants look healthy then why dose at all.

Stick with your NPK and go with the flow. If you feel there is a deficiency then prop some liquid carb in there. I personally only dose even NPK when I need to. 


Jack


----------



## ale36 (31 Dec 2012)

thanks just waiting for the post to be back and running normally after Christmas and NY then i shall get my dry ferts, liquid carbon and plants, however i still have one question regarding water. do i use normal tap water or do i fill it up with RO water? or half an half, is there any pro and cons?


----------



## ale36 (3 Jan 2013)

any one RO or Tapwater? what is the main advantage of using one over the other? i never used or have any experience with RO in a tank


----------



## Manrock (3 Jan 2013)

Tapwater is cheaper! I use RO but the unit was quite expensive and uses a hell of a lot of tapwater to produce the RO water. Plus I then add back in minerals etc. In my nano tank and Walstad Bowls at school (where I work) I use rainwater and there's plenty of that around at the moment! All looks good and it comes with a lot of carbon already in it.


----------



## ale36 (8 Jan 2013)

looks like im goin to have a along wait till the end of the moth before i can start this, just need to get some plants (open to suggestions and advice on this), dry salts and liquid Co2(might go down the route of mixing my own form concentrate), and a small heater(any suggestions?)


----------

